# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Pimsleur Transcripts

## Platinum

I know I'm talking a lot about Pimsleur, but that's the only thing I have to learn Russian at the moment.   
I'm wondering if anybody knows if there is a transcript for the entire program.  Some of the pronunciation is tricky, and I think I can make more sense of it if I can see all the words.  If there is not a transcript, then at least a vocabulary list would be helpful. 
THanks to all,
  Platinum

----------


## DDT

There isn't one. I  don't think that there is anything wrong with starting out with Pimsleur. It actually  made the first 6 or 7  chapters in my text book a breeze and some of the later ones as well.

----------


## Platinum

Somebody sent me a vocabulary list for Russian I.  Anybody have them for Levels II and III?

----------


## Platinum

Sorry, but I'm going to bring this up again.  Does anybody have the transcripts to levels II and III? 
Maybe one of the new people here have it?

----------


## andrewsco

I dont suppose you could drop me an email with the transcript for 1 could you? I will have a look through sources I use, and see if I can get hold of anything for you in return. 
Andy

----------


## Platinum

> I dont suppose you could drop me an email with the transcript for 1 could you? I will have a look through sources I use, and see if I can get hold of anything for you in return. 
> Andy

 Email sent.

----------


## andrewsco

was that to andrewsco_at_gmail_dot_com ??? 
Havent received it? I will have a look tonight, after 6 or so, and let you know if I find anything. 
Andy

----------


## Platinum

No, sorry.  I sent it to the hotmail account indicated in your profile.  I'll forward it to gmail right now....give me 10 seconds.

----------


## fantom605

Ooh, me also, Platinum!  (Transcript for vol. 1)
  Большое спасибо!
  Or, I should say "ами мерси много"!  now that you have switched to Bulgarian!   ::   
  -Fantom

----------


## Platinum

Fantom, check your private messages...I don't think I have your email address.

----------


## Chibi

Oh, cool! Can I have it as well? -_-;

----------


## Platinum

> Oh, cool! Can I have it as well? -_-;

 
Are you being serious?  If so, PM me your email address!

----------


## DDT

Time spent looking for these would be better spent  reading the dictionary. There aren't any Pimsleur transcripts. What they have are referred reading exercises and have nothing to do with the dialog on the CD's.

----------


## andrewsco

I managed to find something called 'russian pimsleur docs'. It is downloading as we speak. I will have to see what they are first though. I will keep you posted. 
Andy

----------


## tsp_uk

Could someone send the transcipts to tsp_uk@hotmail.com please?

----------


## ziegmung

Would someone send me the transcript? iwontreadthis9@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Orpheus

Hmm, so it's a little late to be responding to this post because it's 7 months later.  ::  I'd fancy the pimsleur docs, if anyone has them.  ::  
Навай видим, если могу это перевести в русского: 
Гмм, так и немного позно отевтить на этого, потому что 7 месяцев позже. Мне бы нравится, если бы кто-то может посылать докюменты мне.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Hmm, so it's a little late to be responding to this post because it's 7 months later.  I'd fancy the pimsleur docs, if anyone has them.  
> Навай видим, если могу это перевести в русского: 
> Гмм, немного поздно отвечать на это, потому что прошло 7 месяцев. Я был бы рад, если бы кто-то послал мне эти документы.

----------


## DDT

> Hmm, so it's a little late to be responding to this post because it's 7 months later.  I'd fancy the pimsleur docs, if anyone has them.

 
who even said that these transcripts exist? There is NO SUCH THING!!.............Hello!

----------


## Оля

> Навай видим, если могу это перевести в русского:

 1. "навай видим" - непонятно, что это.
2. не "перевести в русского", а перевести на русский.

----------


## Rtyom

"Навай видим" = "Давай посмотрим"?

----------


## Оля

Ну тогда уж "Давай посмотрим, *смогу ли я* перевести это на русский"  ::

----------

